# Excalibur Upgrades?



## rsosborn (May 19, 2008)

So it seems there are a few of us touting the Competitive Cyclist steed around town. Just curious what changes, upgrades or modifications any have made to the original build and found useful.


----------



## thefuzz (Sep 8, 2007)

Saddle - Aliante
Tires - GP4000s
Stem - shortened to 110mm
Post - Thomson (non-setback)
Hopefully wheels before too long


----------



## rsosborn (May 19, 2008)

thefuzz said:


> Saddle - Aliante
> Tires - GP4000s
> Stem - shortened to 110mm
> Post - Thomson (non-setback)
> Hopefully wheels before too long



i think i'm keeping the wheels, since the bike is more of a "rain bike" than a prime
racer for me. the fulcrum 7's make nice pot-hole-ridden city wheels. 

i might upgrade the seat post, though. i broke the seat post clamp, on the trail, making adjustments. my existing seat post got ground up, during an awkward ride back.
i'll probably go with an FSA carbon post.


----------

